# Wilderness Ride 135



## CreekCricket (Apr 3, 2012)

I was seriously considering getting a 2012 Wilderness Ride 135. Do any of you have one? I would be eternally grateful for any advice, comments, or reviews.:gunsmilie:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Ernie Cavitt's got one and raves about it. At least till he got a SUP and rigged it for fishing. It's a good fishing yak: big, stable, lots of room for mounting gear. Biggest weakness though is it's on the slow side.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## CreekCricket (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds like everything I want, even if it is slow.

Thank you!


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

I love mine, I have Ride 135. There is a new smaller Ride 115 check that out also very nice
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/product_subcategory/index/angling/angling_kayaks/ride_angler_2012/


----------



## CreekCricket (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you fish offshore in yours very often?


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't cause I live in Austin, but I have & there r many people here who do. 1 of the better yaks for that, very stable. I have b4 & would more if I was closer 2 coast. Being from Maine I hate being this far from the coast.


----------



## DBryan (Jun 3, 2012)

Doing a little bit of research, I bought a Pelican 11.6 fishing kayak. Went out twice, nearly sank. I am a big guy. 6'4'', 330lbs

Did a LOT of research, then tried it out at Pensacola Kayak and Sail. Those guys are awesome. Wanted the WS Ride 115 b/c of price, but they guy there strongly recommended I at least try the 135. Didn't really have the extra $100, but I tried it anyway.

I bought the 135 the next day. Loved it that much. Its huge, its kinda heavy and awkward. Bought Wheeleez, adjusted more foam on those, and now I couldn't be more happy. There are several great videos on Youtube (type in "Wilderness Systems Ride 135").

I can't stand up in it yet.....need to lose weight for better balance. I always find at least one person wherever I go out that wants to talk to me about it.

By the way, I call it my "Cadillac" because I feel like it's the best !!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, that Ride 135 is a big boy. I def. wanted one because of how wide it is. Ended up with the Heritage angler 14, which is 31" wide and it has treated me well thus far. Prob not nearly as comfortable as anything WS makes, though.


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

The Ride best yak out there


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

for what its worth, i have the tarpon 140 and if the ride is anything like the similarly sized 140 you cant go wrong, its a great size and ride.


----------



## CreekCricket (Apr 3, 2012)

As far as I can tell, it is what I have been looking for. Hopefully, Dad and I will have one by the end of the week or the weekend.


----------



## AbeFroman850 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a 2012 Ride 135 and haven't had any regrets. I bought it for the versatility. I wanted something I could take inshore, offshore, and had the capability to stand in. It's super stable and was standing up in it within 5 min. It feels a little tippy when you first stand but once the chines engage it solid. As far as speed, I'd say you're on par with a Tarpon 120. I only say this cuz my fishing partner has one and I paddle stroke for stroke with him. If he had a 140 I'd fall behind though. The yak is on the heavy side but that is easily solved with a good cart. If your in the area you're more than welcome to take it for a spin. Don't think you can go wrong with this yak. Hope this helps.


----------



## hogfanz (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ride 115*

I bought the Ride 115 and love it! offshore or inshore it does everything I need. I new to Yaking but this is a big improvement over my FST12T. 
Tracks great and super sturdy. Was out in the gulf the past few weekends
and really enjoyed it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

We have demo models of both the 115 and the 135 here at Pensacola Kayak & Sail. Come on down and try them out. They are very stable and have high weight capacities.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Ive been doing some looking into getting a kayak and the ride 135 keeps coming up. Havent heard a bad thing about em and a bit cheaper than the hobies. Post some pic and tell us how you like it if thats what you get..


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's mine, Luv it










On Da Water


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Wilderness Systems changed the hull design of the Ride for the 2012 model. It is now a wider boat that is extremely stable. They also updated the seat to make it more comfortable, more adjustable, and removable.

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/news_item/index/news_and_events/news/2012_ride_115_specs/


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

Bahen said:


> Wilderness Systems changed the hull design of the Ride for the 2012 model. It is now a wider boat that is extremely stable. They also updated the seat to make it more comfortable, more adjustable, and removable.
> 
> http://www.wildernesssystems.com/news_item/index/news_and_events/news/2012_ride_115_specs/


Already knew that


----------



## DBryan (Jun 3, 2012)

My Ride 135 at Big Lagoon. Didn't have any extra gear on it except the bag. Go try it out!! You'll love it !!


----------

